# World's tallest, fastest roller coaster at Six Flags NJ



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

> JACKSON, N.J. (AP) - Six Flags Great Adventure in New Jersey is opening the world's tallest and fastest roller coaster this spring - a thrill ride that accelerates to 128 mph in 3.5 seconds and rises 456 feet off the ground.
> 
> Plans for Kingda Ka, which is expected to be the cornerstone of new development at the central New Jersey amusement park, were to be unveiled Wednesday.
> 
> ...


The Six Flags in NJ worth the trip and this makes it really worth it.! 
Can't wait to get my ass kicked at 130mph in 4 seconds 
Click here for pics!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Wish I was a physics major, then I could figure out how far your body would be thrown if the restraint bar gave out. :shock:


----------



## jessekb (Oct 27, 2003)

RPD931 @ Sat 09 Oct said:


> Wish I was a physics major, then I could figure out how far your body would be thrown if the restraint bar gave out. :shock:


Don't worry, that only happens at the agawam six flags


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I've successfully avoided roller coasters all my life until this summer. The first roller coaster I ever went on was that Superman ride... :shock: 

I can't imagine anything worse than that.... plus, that bald dancing guy on 6 Flags commercials freaks me out


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

EMcNeice @ Sat Oct 09 said:


> plus, that bald dancing guy on 6 Flags commercials freaks me out


I HATE THAT GUY!!!! Ugh, he's creepy. My husband and I love roller costers! Sounds like this Jersey one may be good...it's a shame it's in Jersey though.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

kttref @ Sat 09 Oct said:


> EMcNeice @ Sat Oct 09 said:
> 
> 
> > plus, that bald dancing guy on 6 Flags commercials freaks me out
> ...


HI GUYS!


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Zuke @ Sat 09 Oct said:


> > The current speed and height record holder is "Top Thrill Dragster" at Cedar Point amusement park in Sandusky, Ohio. Made by Intamin - the same company Six Flags hired to build Kingda Ka - Dragster shoots riders to 120 mph in 4 seconds and takes them to a height of 420 feet.
> 
> 
> I had the opportunity to ride the coaster at Cedar Point in Ohio. It was by far the best coaster I have ever been on. The ride from take-off to stop was only 22 seconds. It was well worth the 45 minute wait in line.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

Dr.Magoo @ Sat 09 Oct said:


> I had the opportunity to ride the coaster at Cedar Point in Ohio. It was by far the best coaster I have ever been on. The ride from take-off to stop was only 22 seconds. It was well worth the 45 minute wait in line.


Thanks for the info Magoo. I will be on the NJ hopefully next year! I have been on 25-35 coasters in my life and Superman is my fav of all of them. I think this new one will overtake the top spot. :jump:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Lol.. :wink:Click here


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Opie @ Sat Oct 09 said:


> HI GUYS!


That's evil! :evil:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

He is Freedy Kruger after the kids stopped believing in him. He had to change carrers.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

MSP75 @ 11 Oct 2004 09:06 said:


> He is Freedy Kruger after the kids stopped believing in him. He had to change carrers.


Actually I heard it's some 26 year old actor in good make-up
:?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

mpd61 @ Mon Oct 11 said:


> Actually I heard it's some 26 year old actor in good make-up


Good makeup? I wish to challenege that statement. Maybe it's because I work in TV right now, but that makeup is not so hot :roll:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

kttref @ Mon Oct 11 said:


> mpd61 @ Mon Oct 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I heard it's some 26 year old actor in good make-up
> ...


Y'all are just jealous because he's got moves! :lol: :lol:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

It's still creepy! I mean, I may not have the best dance moves anymore (I was a cheerleader) but ugh...gross.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

130mph breaks down to 190.58 feet per second 

To find out what your weight equals in force at a speed use : (W)eight X (S)peed = (F)orce

For example: 180lbs X 130 mph = 23,400 lbs of Force (thats right 23 THOUSAND) :shock: 


ATKINS anyone? :lol:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

That reply alone will make me do 2 things, stay off roller coasters and lose some poundage...


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

And I thought 0-72 in 2 seconds at Hershey park kicked my a##...


----------

